# العلاقة بين المعادلات الهندسية والمعادلات الرياضية Engineering and Mathematical Form



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يونيو 2009)

العلاقة بين المعادلات الهندسية والمعادلات الرياضية
د. محمد باشراحيل
Engineering and Mathematical
Formulae Relationship​ 

خلال ممارساتي العملية وخبراتي الهندسية لاحظت أن كثيراً من المهندسين _( وهناك ايضا الكثير ممن يعرفها)_ بمختلف أقسامهم ودرجاتهم العلمية وإختلاف بيئات التدريس والتعليم ، ليس لديهم معرفة عن كيفية إشتقاق المعادلات الهندسية وطرق إستنباطها .​ 
وفي أثناء مقابلاتي الشخصية لمهندسين جدد اوجه بعض الأسئله عن بعض المعادلات الهندسية والغالبية ليس لديهم سابق معرفة بذلك .​ 
فمثلاً :​ 
1- ماذا تعني كلمة خطية LINEAR ؟ اكتب المعادلة الرياضية لها؟ .
2- ما معنى المواد الخطية LINEAR MATERIAL
3- ماذا تعني معادلة الإجهاد والإنفعال ؟
4- ماذا تعني معادلة الجهد والتيار؟
5- ماذا يعني قانون نيوتن للحركة؟
6- ماذا تعني معادلة الموائع ،، (جهد القص) SHEAR STRESS
7- ما هو الفرق بين الموائع والجوامد؟ FLUID vs SOLIDS​ 
لذا أحببت أن أوضح الآتي :​ 
- قانون الجاذبية الأرضية​ 
قانون أكتشفه نيوتن بأن التفاحة التي سقطت كانت بفعل قوة معينة ووضع قانونه وهو :​ 

القوة = الكتلة . العجله​ 

_F = m. a_​ 

هذا القانون أخوتي هو معادلة خطية ( معادلة الخط المستقيم ) ،، ولنتذكر ذلك فإن معادلة الخط المستقيم هي ​ 

_y = m .x + c_​ 

أما في حالة مرور الخط من المركز فإن المعادلة​ 

_y = m.x _​ 



_(m = (y2-y1)/(x2-x1_​ 


إذن قانون نيوتن هو قانون معادلة خطية والثابت هو الكتلة ، عند تطبيق المعادلة على جسم معين.​ 


_- قانون الإجهاد والإنفعال (للجوامد)_​ 

σ = E. ε​ 



STRESS (σ) = MODULUS Y ELASHCITY (E) * STRIAN (ε)​ 

طبعا هذا قانون هوكس Hook's Law of Elasticity ،، والثابت لكل مادة هو معامل اللدونه E.​ 

- قانون الجهد والتيار :​ 

_v = R i_​ 

ويتبع إلى نفس النظرية​ 



- قانون الموائع :​ 

_*τ* = - ν (du/dy)_​ 

shear stress= -dynamic viscosity*velocity gradient 
وهذه معادلة خطية - فالتغيير في السرعة يتناسب مع جهد القص ومعامل اللزوجة هو الثابت .​ 

لقد وجد الرياضيين التطبيقيين والمهندسين بعد البحث والتطبيق بأن المعادلات الخطية يمكن تطبيقها على معظم المواد لمعرفة وتنبؤ سلو كيات المواد Material Behavior بعد تثبيت الظروف الحدية والأوليةInitial Conditions and Boundary Conditions مع الأخذ بالإعتبار ان هناك موادا لاتتبع لهذه النظرية الإفتراضية حيث ان سلوكياتها غير خطية Non Linear Behavior .​ 
ومن المواد التي لها سلوكيات خطية الصلب والمعادن عامة ​ 
اما الدم والبترول والزيوت فهي موائع 
لاخطية وتسمى Non Newtonian Fluids ، وكذلك البلاستيك له خواص غير خطية.​ 
هناك نظريات في علم المواد وهي ​ 
1. Principle Of Material Objectivity
2. Principle of Fading Memory​ 
وسوف اقوم بتوضيح المصطلحات والمعاني السابقة مع إضافات في مشاركات ومواضيع أخرى .​ 
مع تقديري لكل المهندسين والأعضاء والأحباء
بارك الله في الجميع ونفعنا بما نقرأ ونكتب 
والله من وراء القصد .​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (1 يونيو 2009)

كلام جميل اوى يادكتور محمد وممكن بعد اذنك اضيف حاجة كدة صغيرة ان الlinearity
تحقق مبدا الsuper position " [ومعناه جمع المعادلات جبريا ]


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يونيو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> كلام جميل اوى يادكتور محمد وممكن بعد اذنك اضيف حاجة كدة صغيرة ان الlinearity
> تحقق مبدا الsuper position " [ومعناه جمع المعادلات جبريا ]


 
إضافة جيدة مهندس أسامة 
شكرا مرورك، ومرفق ملفين عن الموضوع 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (1 يونيو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> إضافة جيدة مهندس أسامة
> شكرا مرورك، ومرفق ملفين عن الموضوع
> بارك الله فيك.​


شكرا جزيلا على الرد والملفات الجميلة د / محمد


----------



## معتصم الوطن (1 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً علي المعادلات


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يونيو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الرد والملفات الجميلة د / محمد


 
الشكر لك مهندس اسامة 
على مداخلتك الممتازة
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 يونيو 2009)

معتصم الوطن قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً علي المعادلات


 

،،،العفو ،،،
وشكرا مرورك مهندس معتصم​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يونيو 2009)

*1. *Principle Of Material Objectivity:
Principle of Material Objectivity ((Principle of Material Frame-Indifference)):
If a given process is compatible with a constitutive equation, then all processes obtained from the given process by changes of frame must also be compatible with the same constitutive equation.

The classical theory of incompressible viscous fluid is based on the constitutive assuumptions¹:

_T_ = -_p_ _1_ + 2 _η__o_ _D_ 1.1
Trace_ D = 0_ 1.2

Where _D_ is the stretching or rate of deformation tensor, _T_ is the stress tensor, _p_ is the pressure, and _η__o_ is the viscosity, a material constant. The fluid obeying 1.1, 1.2 is called a _Navier-Stokes fluid_.​ 
It can be proofed that 1.1 is frame-indifference, i.e. (see Viscometric Flows of Non-Newtonian Fluids, by Coleman/Markovitz/Noll)1

_T*_ = -_p_ _1_ + 2 _η__o_ _D*_ 1.3

In another frame where,
 _x -------› x*_​ 
***النظرية وبصورة مبسطة تشير إلى أن تغيير الإحداثيات (الإطار في موقع معين سواء على الأرض أو خارجها) لن يغير ذلك من المعادلات التكوينية للمادة مثل معادلة الإجهاد وتظل نفسها في الإطار الجديد أيا كان موقعه.​​​​*2. *Principle of Fading Memory :
As defined by Trusdell & Noll (The non linear field theories of mechanics)2:
_The present stress is determined by the history of the first spatial gradient of the deformation function._
_Deformation that occurred in a distant past should have less influence in determining the present stress than those that occurred in the recent past._​ 
وهذه نظرية فريدة وتشير إلى أن ذاكرة المواد تتلاشى مع البعد الزمني لما حصل في الزمن البعيد: وبالترجمة:
الإجهاد الحالي يتحدد بتأريخ معدل التغير المكاني لدالة التحول، وبالأصح فإن التحول الذي حصل في زمن بعيد يكون تأثيره اقل في تحديد الإجهاد الحالي بالنسبة لما حصل في الماضي القريب.
​


----------



## زيد جبار (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا د. محمد وفقك الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 يونيو 2009)

تحية طيبة .

تسلم على مبادراتك السخية وعطائك المثمر كما عودتنا عليه .

وهذا ما لمسناه من تفاعل الاعضاء والتفافهم حول اطروحاتكم الغنية واصراركم بتقديم كل ماهو مفيد وثري للمهندس

العربي .

الف شكر وعرفان بجميلكم الذي ان شاء الله لا ينضب .

تقبل اجمل الاماني .




البغدادي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب
وبانتظار جديدك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يوليو 2009)

زيد جبار قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا د. محمد وفقك الله


 

_العفو مهندس زيد جبار _
_بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك._​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحية طيبة .
> 
> تسلم على مبادراتك السخية وعطائك المثمر كما عودتنا عليه .
> 
> ...


 
_أخي المهندس شكري _

_بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك._

_كلماتك اثلجت صدري وعانقت شغاف قلبي _
_اسعدك ربي في الدارين ._

_وجعل ما نقدمه في موازين اعمالنا خالصة لوجه_
_بدون سمعة ولا رياء. _

_ ونفع بنا ونفعنا بهم._

_تقبل تقديري _

_و صادق امنياتي ._​


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (9 يوليو 2009)

الله يزيدك من علمه د محمد وشكرا علي المعلومات دي فعلا افادتني وننتظر المزيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يوليو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب
> وبانتظار جديدك


 
_شكرا مرورك وبارك الله فيك_
_اخي الفاضل ._​


----------



## ابو سرويه (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور
ربنا يزيدك من علمه كمان و كمان
ابو سرويه


----------



## engr.amin (16 يوليو 2009)

موضوع شيق وربط بين الظواهر الفيزيقية والمعادلات الرياضية والله انها كانت غائبة عن بالي


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (16 يوليو 2009)

مازلنا ننهل من عطاؤكم المبارك ومواضيعكم المميزة لك خالص التحية والعرفان


----------



## المهندس الاخير (23 يوليو 2009)

خلال ممارساتي العملية وخبراتي الهندسية لاحظت أن كثيراً من المهندسين _( وهناك ايضا الكثير ممن يعرفها)_ بمختلف أقسامهم ودرجاتهم العلمية وإختلاف بيئات التدريس والتعليم ، ليس لديهم معرفة عن كيفية إشتقاق المعادلات الهندسية وطرق إستنباطها .​

ماشاء الله عليك دكتور محمد

المقابلات التي تعملها للمهندسين تتعلق بقبولهم كمعيدين في الجامعة او من اجل وظيفة معينة؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يوليو 2009)

المهندس الاخير قال:


> خلال ممارساتي العملية وخبراتي الهندسية لاحظت أن كثيراً من المهندسين _( وهناك ايضا الكثير ممن يعرفها)_ بمختلف أقسامهم ودرجاتهم العلمية وإختلاف بيئات التدريس والتعليم ، ليس لديهم معرفة عن كيفية إشتقاق المعادلات الهندسية وطرق إستنباطها .​
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله عليك دكتور محمد
> ...


 
في الجامعة وفي مجال التوظيف وفي الحلقات العلمية والتدريبية..
البعض يدور حولها وفي إطار المعنى مثلا : ماذا تعتبر العلاقة بين الإجهاد والإنفعال؟
الرد لبعضهم : علاقة طردية كلما زاد الإجهاد زاد الإنفعال ،،
...
المعنى ؟؟
رياضيا ؟؟ ماذا تمثل هذه العلاقة ؟؟
...
هي بسيطة 
ولكن أسلوب التدريس والتلقي التقليدي. 

أشكر مداخلتك.
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## hammhamm44 (30 يوليو 2009)

very gooooooooooooooD


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

hammhamm44 قال:


> very gooooooooooooooD


 
Thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (4 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر يا دكتور محمد والى مزيد من العطاء دائما


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

eng/a.h.m قال:


> الف شكر يا دكتور محمد والى مزيد من العطاء دائما


 
العفو مهندس a.h.m 
بارك الله فيك 
سررت لمرورك وتعليقك.​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك دكتور محمد
وجعلها الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 أغسطس 2009)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> شكرا لك دكتور محمد
> وجعلها الله في ميزان حسانتك


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس حامد
والشكر لك أخي على متابعتك
وردودك للأخوة الأعضاء وتواجدك الدائم
فجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وأثابك في الدارين.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> الله يزيدك من علمه د محمد وشكرا علي المعلومات دي فعلا افادتني وننتظر المزيد


 
العـــــــــــــــ بارك الله فيك ِــــــــــــــــــفو
مهندسة عبير .. وزادنا الله وإياك من بحر العلوم اللانهاية لها..

.وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا.
​


----------



## ايمن الكبره (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرآ كثيرآ عن كل حرف تكتبه يفيدنآ
وبالفعل هذا موضوع يغيب عن كثير من المهندسين وياريت د/ محمد يكون لك موضوع كامل عن الموضوعات الهامة التى تستنتجها من لقاء المهندسين الجدد​*
*« من سلك طريقاً يطلب فيه علماً، سلك الله له به طريقاً إلى الجنة، وإن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها رضاء لطالب العلم، وإن العالم يستغفر له من في السماوات ومن في الأرض، حتى الحيتان في البحر، وفضل العالم على العابد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب، وإن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء، وإن الأنبياء لم يورّثوا ديناراً ولا درهماً، إنما ورّثوا العلم، فمن أخذه أخذ بحظ وافر ».*​


----------



## مهندس وعد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 أكتوبر 2009)

ايمن الكبره قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*
> *جزاك الله خيرآ كثيرآ عن كل حرف تكتبه يفيدنآ*
> *وبالفعل هذا موضوع يغيب عن كثير من المهندسين وياريت د/ محمد يكون لك موضوع كامل عن الموضوعات الهامة التى تستنتجها من لقاء المهندسين الجدد*​
> 
> *« من سلك طريقاً يطلب فيه علماً، سلك الله له به طريقاً إلى الجنة، وإن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها رضاء لطالب العلم، وإن العالم يستغفر له من في السماوات ومن في الأرض، حتى الحيتان في البحر، وفضل العالم على العابد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب، وإن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء، وإن الأنبياء لم يورّثوا ديناراً ولا درهماً، إنما ورّثوا العلم، فمن أخذه أخذ بحظ وافر ».*​


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
الأخ المهندس أيمن الكبرة
اولا : أعتذر عن تأخري في الرد ..
وأشكر لك تقريظك ..بكلمات أدخلت السرور إلى قلبي..

والحقيقة المواضيع متشابكة ومتعددة .. وسوف أحاول أن أسرد بعضاً منها ..
جعلنا الله وإياك من أهل العلم وطلابه.. 
بارك الله فيك ووفقك..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس وعد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


 
العــــــــــ اخي مهندس وعد ـــــــــــــــفو..
شاكر ومقدر مرورك.​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 مارس 2010)

*فعلا موضوع مهم*

فعلا موضوع مهم ​


----------



## مخاوى الذيب (14 مارس 2010)

دكتور محمد ارجوا مراسلتى على عنوانى البريدى وذلك لاخذ المشوره من حضرتك 


تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .

تم ارسال ايميل على بريدك.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 مارس 2010)

تم ارسال بريد الكتروني لكم 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## m_motlak (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل انا عايز اسال سؤال
زاى ازود مقدرتى على استخدام المعادلات الرياضية فى حل مشكلة
وازاى ممكن اعمل
mathematical module
لاى مشكلة ممكن تقابلنى 

وشكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يوليو 2010)

m_motlak قال:


> السلام عليكم يا دكتور
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل انا عايز اسال سؤال
> زاى ازود مقدرتى على استخدام المعادلات الرياضية فى حل مشكلة
> وازاى ممكن اعمل
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندس m_motlak
تختلف النماذج الرياضية حسب المشكلة والمسألة .. وأسلوب الحل فيها .. 
والعلم نفسه .. 



هذا رابط يوضح الموضوع 


Mathematical models 

A mathematical model usually describes a system by a set of variables and a set of equations that establish relationships between the variables

كما أن موضوع الـ Simulation مهم 

simulation 

Simulation is used in many contexts, including the modeling of natural systems or human systems in order to gain insight into their functioning.[1] Other contexts include simulation of technology for performance optimization, safety engineering, testing, training and education

علما أن معظم النمذجة الرياضية تطبق للمسائل ذات العلاقات الغير خطية. 

أرجو قراءة الموضوع في الموسوعة .. فهو غزير .

وأرفق ملف عن الموضوع .. أرجو أن تجد فيه مايفيدك ..


​


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندس عمادالحديثي قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
وبارك الله فيك مهندس عماد.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 ديسمبر 2010)

وهذا مرفق عن إضمحلال الذاكرة في المواد 
Principle of Fading Memory​


----------

